# New label with historical recordings of opera singers



## julijuni (Jul 15, 2015)

there is a new label (club 78) with digital transfer of historical recordings of opera singers.

you will find recordings of Alessandro Bonci, Fernando de Lucia, Emmy Destinn, Lilli Lehmann, Geraldine Farrar, Leo Slezak, Elisabeth Rethberg, Friedrich Schorr, Conchita Supervia, Maria Jeritza and many more. Until now there are 33 releases on that label.

You will find the whole catalogue here

You will also find a free sampler on their website


----------

